# BR breast bone



## chickenlil (Aug 1, 2013)

The breast area of my barred rock chick seems to have a lump - almost like a golf ball. The NH red seemed to have this a few weeks ago but then it sort of went down or she grew a little into it a little. I am new to this. Is this how chickens grow? All the chicks seem healthy and happy and active


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

Are you talking about their crop? I remember thinking my chicks had tumors!


----------



## chickenlil (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh, thank you! You provided the magic word. Just read up on crop and this is exactly what I'm seeing - a full crop at bedtime! It is not tender to the touch, so she is ok! Thanks for your help!


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

glad to help.. like I said I freaked the first time and had to research it too..


----------

